# what size gaffs?



## Newguy12358 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have 3" gaffs on my climbers and I feel like I am pivoting alot. Climbing oaks.. would it be beneficial to have 2-3/4" or shorter gaffs or is it a matter of just getting used to the 3"ers. what do you guys use?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Dec 15, 2011)

Do you mean 3-1/2" gaffs? I never heard of 3" gafts but idk. You only need them on thick barked trees, like redwoods. Get yourself a pair of 2-3/4" gaffs. I have a pair of both the 2-3/4" and a pair of the 1-3/4" pole gaffs for thin barked oaks. But to be honest, I haven't used the pole gaffs in a long time. Once you climb more trees, you will get used to the gaffs and wont even feel the pivoting action. Make sure you have them tight to your boots.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Dec 15, 2011)

Newguy12358 said:


> I have 3" gaffs on my climbers and I feel like I am pivoting alot. Climbing oaks.. would it be beneficial to have 2-3/4" or shorter gaffs or is it a matter of just getting used to the 3"ers. what do you guys use?



A 1/4 inch wont matter from 3 to 2-3/4"...like was said, you just need to spend more time on the spurs....


----------



## Tree Pig (Dec 15, 2011)

Not to mention that if climb much at all they will be 2 3/4 inch gaffs before long.


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 16, 2011)

There was a time a long time ago I kept two sets of gaffs,(the actual spike) long and short ones. I don't know what happened to those pole gaffs, but I have had the same set of long ones for over 15 years, only changing out the straps every once in a while when they ware out. 
I have climbed every kind of tree(removals of course) Palms, hard Oaks, pines, Eucs, etc. with them without a second thought. 
Get the long ones(But 3in?)and make them your ownView attachment 211775

I did try a pair of those ginkgo(sp?)recently. Like having clouds on your legs. nice.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 16, 2011)

What kind of spurs are they?

I suspect that you might be securing them wrong. Also, if you have the shanks too short, they are likely to roll out a lot easier.

Are you one of those guys with real skinny legs? That can make a difference too.


----------



## Greener (Dec 17, 2011)

pdqdl said:


> What kind of spurs are they?
> 
> I suspect that you might be securing them wrong. Also, if you have the shanks too short, they are likely to roll out a lot easier.
> 
> Are you one of those guys with real skinny legs? That can make a difference too.




I agree with pdqdl in that 90% of the spurs moving around is in how they fit your legs up top. The more quality the upper straps (steel wraps being the most snug-just my opinion) the less your spikes with feel like they are moving around. I would stay with the spur length you have and look into better pads, wraps, etc first.


----------



## squad143 (Dec 17, 2011)

I own both long and short gaffed spurs as well. Have not taken the short ones out in years.

I'll even leave the longs ones on when I have to climb poles to disconnect the phone lines. Not worth the trip to the truck.

Helps if you wrap the lower straps around once like beastmaster's pic shows.


----------



## tree md (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm just the opposite, I like the pole gaffs better. More comfortable to me. However, my pole gaffs are aluminum Bashlins and my tree gaffs are steel Buckinghams. I only break the bucks out for large Cottonwood removals anymore. That is the only thing around here with bark furrowed enough to need 2 3/4 inch gaffs.


----------



## squad143 (Dec 27, 2011)

Another reason I like the longer gaffs; I climb a lot of dead trees and it is nice to have a long gaff to go through some of the outer "punk" and into something more solid.


----------



## Scrat (Dec 27, 2011)

Just to add to the confussion I use Gecko Carbon Fiber Gaffs with the 2-7/8" american tree spikes. They have been amazing and perform great, and yes they keep your foot far from the tree but as others have said over time you get used to the 'pivoting feeling' infact I really don't even notice it anymore. what I have noticed is the further the point is from the shank the greater the pressure to your inside of your leg is due to the lever effect and that contributes to increased lateral pressure to your knee joint. After 4 knee surgeries over the years this seems to translate to some pain after a long day on spurs 8-10+ HRS. so I recently decided to buy both the 1-78" american pole spikes and the 2-1/8" European tree spikes to try out. I will try to post pictures later to show the length and shape difference as well as update on performance once I get on them.


----------



## DanW63 (Dec 30, 2011)

*don't forget technique*

As many have said, fitment of the gaffs to your legs is critical. Also remember the basics and make sure you aren't trying to stand straight up the whole time. You have to trust your gear - don't be afraid to let your flip line out a bit and lean back. Standing straight up will wear you out in a hurry, too.

Try taking off your gaffs and putting on your tennis shoes and climbing a tree (no, I don't mean running up 50 ft like that - just enough to know you can do it). That is a good way to get used to leaning back.

Well, hmm - thought I was gonna attach a pic of a bushman climbing a tree barefoot....


----------



## Newguy12358 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes I may as well have tooth picks for legs....I was going to try the climb right aluminums with 2-5/8" gaffs and their new ultra pads. Anyone have any opinions on em? Thanks as always all!


----------



## joezilla11 (May 28, 2013)

I see its been a while... Did u end up getting the climb right spurs?


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 28, 2013)

I wrap my lower strap around the shank. I use 2 3/4" gaffs on my 10 year old aluminum Bashlin.


----------



## joezilla11 (May 29, 2013)

I got the climb rights about a month ago with pole gaffs. They were comfortable but I seemed to kick out alot. I ordered the tree gaffs and they worked really well and I was actually very comfortable in them. They're not offset like bucks or kleins so I don't notice the high heel effect as much as everyone talks about.


----------



## StrataTree (May 30, 2013)

I have Buckingham steel, with tree gaffs and cast aluminum pads with new foam. Really like the setup. Most of my climbing is in thick barked trees so pole gaffs wouldn't really be an option. Havn't sharpened 'em since I got 'em at a yard sale, so in Junipers and aspens sometimes I feel a tad insecure but have only really kicked out a couple times so I think it's in my head mostly. 99% of the time when I'm climbing I don't even think of my spurs, feet, or boots and I'm pretty sure that's a good sign! :msp_thumbup:

+1 on trusting your gear!!!
If I ever get sketched out in a tree, I pause, take a deep breath and give my gear and tie in a quick check, that never fails to calm me down and get me back on track! If your not comfortable you can't focus on the task at hand, and I think we all know how important it is to be 100% focused when we're working off the deck!

P.s. just picked up a pair of barely used La Sportiva Makalus(spelling?) for $150 and now my setup feels bombproof. Been wearin 'em all day everyday weather climbing or cutting or chippin...Zero foot issues...love 'em!!!


----------

